# RSN and Dish Absoulte phone conversation



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I just got off the phone with a Individual from Echostar whos job title is EXECUTIVE RESOULTION TEAM after sending this e-mail to [email protected]:

I am going to just cut to the chase; NOT ALLOWING CUSTOMERS WITH DISH ABSOLUTE TO RECEIVE THEIR LOCAL REGIONAL SPORTS Networks IS GOING TO BE A LOSE LOSE DECISION FOR ECHOSTAR. 
Is Echostar willing to lose its Customers over not allowing RSN to be purchased with The Dish Absolute pkg.? 
I have been with Dish almost 9 years faithfully. I love HD. Most of my previous SD Channels were nearly unwatchable because I have a 55 inch television. The HD is stunning. 
I am asking Echostar to reconsider their policy concerning locking out Dish Absolute Customers from purchasing the Regional Sports Network. How can this be a good move for Echostar? 
We the Consumer are willing to pay the 5.99 a month.
Are you willing to lose thousands of Customers to Directv over 5.99 a month? If Echostar goes through with this Aug. 1 2008, It will cause many of your loyal, faithful Customers to "jump ship".
I ask Echostar to please reconsider allowing Customers with The Dish Absolute Package to purchase there RSN.

Thank you

Account Holder: 
____________

Account Number: 
_________________

Home phone ____________

*I WAS TOLD BY THIS INDIVIDUAL THAT I SHOULD BE RECEIVING MY LOCAL RSN CHANNEL IN THE DISH ABSOLUTE PKG. HE SAID HE WOULD FIND OUT WHY I WAS NOT RECEIVING MY SOUTHWEST RSN CHANNELS. IS HE RIGHT? IS ANYONE RECEIVING THERE LOCAL RSN CHANNELS IN HD or SD WITH THE DISH ABSOLUTE PKG?
HE IS SUPPOSE TO CONTACT ME BACK WITH A ANSWER*.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

smackman said:


> I just got off the phone with a Individual from Echostar whos job title is EXECUTIVE RESOULTION TEAM after sending this e-mail to [email protected]:
> 
> I am going to just cut to the chase; NOT ALLOWING CUSTOMERS WITH DISH ABSOLUTE TO RECEIVE THEIR LOCAL REGIONAL SPORTS Networks IS GOING TO BE A LOSE LOSE DECISION FOR ECHOSTAR.
> Is Echostar willing to lose its Customers over not allowing RSN to be purchased with The Dish Absolute pkg.?
> ...


RSN channels are NOT availalbe in HD Absolute package. Not sure what this guy is talking about but he's clearly un-informed. This may change after 8/1 (however I doubt it), but regardless, right now AT100+ or higher required for RSN.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats exactly what I explained to him and he insisted that I should be receiving my RSN channels right now. He even named off the channel numbers. 
Ths crazy thing is they do contact me by phone after I sent this email and they spew out wrong,misleading,inaccurate, etc. information.
This is really getting to be a problem with me. College football is less than a month away.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

*Now I receive this e-mail:*

Dear Mr.________,

Thank you for your email and bringing your concern to our attention.

Thank you for your feedback and understanding through these times of change. DISH Network strives to be the leader in HD programming and we are going to be rolling out some new HD packages to help achieve this. DISH Turbo HD will be launching on 8/1/2008. As of this time these new HD programming packages are only available to new customers. Please be patient as we will be rolling these packages out in phases and they will be available to existing customers come 2/1/2009. Please stay tuned to dishnetwork.com for any future HD launchings.

I apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused you and please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.

Thanks,

{name removed}

DISH Network Corporation

Executive Communications

Phone: {number removed}

{name removed}@echostar.com


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

No, nobody is receiving RSN with HD Absolute, but if you do somehow get it I'd like the number of the guy you talked to!  It really hurts me especially when at least half of the games I want to see are in HD anyway, I'm really not getting "HD Absolute" if I can't see them...


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I wonder if 2/1/09 will be the day HD Absolute goes away and is replaced by the Turbo packages. 

At least there is a date now for those that want HD only and RSNs and are current subscribers.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

smackman said:


> *Now I receive this e-mail:*
> 
> Dear Mr.________,
> 
> ...


I like the way he addressed your concern about the Absolute pkg. by totally side stepping the issue and going a different direction. That seems to be a common practice these days. I' am also not surprised that he gave you completely false information to begin with. Before I switched to the Absolute pkg. a few months ago I called E* to compare packages and find out how much I would save by going to the Absolute. I ended up talking to three CSR's who each gave me different answers. I also had to remind each one of them to add in the dvr fee, second receiver, etc.

I love the Absolute pkg. (except for the fact that I can't get the BTN with it), my equipment and E* in general but with respect to their marketing and cust. service it definately seems like the right hand doesn't speak with the left.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Bad news for Hockey fans. They may be going to D*.


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

smackman said:


> Thats exactly what I explained to him and he insisted that I should be receiving my RSN channels right now. He even named off the channel numbers.
> Ths crazy thing is they do contact me by phone after I sent this email and they spew out wrong,misleading,inaccurate, etc. information.
> This is really getting to be a problem with me. College football is less than a month away.


So are you departing for D*? I'm in the same boat, FWIW... I made the move to HD Absolute late last night and will certainly lament the ability to watch various college FB- many in HD- on the myriad Fox Sports regional channels this fall.


----------



## Mike Kennedy (May 28, 2006)

mhowie said:


> So are you departing for D*? I'm in the same boat, FWIW... I made the move to HD Absolute late last night and will certainly lament the ability to watch various college FB- many in HD- on the myriad Fox Sports regional channels this fall.


Now that 8/1 has passed and HD absolute package does seem to get all HD, I think it is time to really push this RSN issue. In reality, it is very much to E* advantage to give all HD Absolute folks the ability to get RSNs for 5 or 10 bucks. It is free money to them and will keep bailing out to D*. I can see their logic for waiting until after 8/1, but no logic anymore.

Who is the right person and / or the right phone numbers to start complaining? We all know about the squeeky wheel effect.

Mike


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

OK I am a D* subscriber now and the Turbo HD packages that Dish has interests me.
I see they have a Turbo HD sports package can anyone tell me what the price is on this to add it to one of the Turbo Packages.


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

upnorth said:


> OK I am a D* subscriber now and the Turbo HD packages that Dish has interests me.
> I see they have a Turbo HD sports package can anyone tell me what the price is on this to add it to one of the Turbo Packages.


I'm pretty sure it's 5.99


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

kal915 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's 5.99


Thanks $5.99 for the Sports Package I imagine the DVR fee is also $5.99 so it works out to where I could save around $11.00 a month compared to what I am paying with D* now and would get all the RSN's but would loose all those xtra SD channels but I do not watch them anyways that's why I like the idea of the HD only package.
My commitment with D* is up in October I will have to think about this one.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

upnorth said:


> Thanks $5.99 for the Sports Package I imagine the DVR fee is also $5.99 so it works out to where I could save around $11.00 a month compared to what I am paying with D* now and would get all the RSN's but would loose all those xtra SD channels but I do not watch them anyways that's why I like the idea of the HD only package.
> My commitment with D* is up in October I will have to think about this one.


Keep in mind that most sporting events taking place on RSN's other than the one specified for your region are often blacked out.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

anex80 said:


> Keep in mind that most sporting events taking place on RSN's other than the one specified for your region are often blacked out.


Yes I understand that but what about BTN is that included in the RSN sports pack ???


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

mhowie said:


> So are you departing for D*? I'm in the same boat, FWIW... I made the move to HD Absolute late last night and will certainly lament the ability to watch various college FB- many in HD- on the myriad Fox Sports regional channels this fall.


I really don't understand this logic. You made the switch to HD Absolute, doesn't include RSN, so that somehow makes a better choice? Unless something has changed, they don't have an HD only package with RSNs do they??



upnorth said:


> Yes I understand that but what about BTN is that included in the RSN sports pack ???


I had the sports pack for a while, it adds a TON of channels, I was quite surprised. Unfortunately all the pro sports are blacked out so it was of little value to me. Not sure about BTN, sorry.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

upnorth said:


> OK I am a D* subscriber now and the Turbo HD packages that Dish has interests me.
> I see they have a Turbo HD sports package can anyone tell me what the price is on this to add it to one of the Turbo Packages.


From the TurboHD announcement:


> * TurboHD Bronze: $24.99/month or $29.99/month with local channels*
> * TurboHD Bronze DishDVR Advantage: $34.99/month; includes core HD package, local channels and a free DVR receiver
> * TurboHD Silver: $32.99/month or $37.99/month with local channels*
> * TurboHD Silver DishDVR Advantage: $39.99/month; includes core HD package, local channels and a free DVR receiver; Regional Sports Networks where available
> ...


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

upnorth said:


> Yes I understand that but what about BTN is that included in the RSN sports pack ???


The Multi Sports Pack (MSP) DOES include the BTN as long as you are:

1 - Outside of the 8-state Big Ten region AND
2 - Subscribe to AT100+ (or higher) AND
3 - Subscribe to the MSP ($5.99 per month)

Minnesota is inside of the 8-state Big Ten region so items 1 & 3 would NOT be applicable. Only item 2 would enter into the discussion.

You may NOT be able to add the MSP UNLESS you subscribe to AT100+ (or higher) in ADDITION to your desired HD-only package. Strange rules.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

Can I just add Fox SportSouth a la carte to HD absolute?


----------



## nitz369 (Dec 15, 2005)

I think it's funny how one person's "issue" with programming packages becomes "Dish is going to lose all it's customers, they are going down fast"

Not everyone feels the same way and the MAJORITY of Dish subscribers out there could care less about many of the topics discussed on this site.

Dish Absolute is $29.99 right??

In order to get RSN through regular packages you need to spend $42.99 without HD, what makes you think that RSN should be included for $29.99?

TurboHD is not the answer, the TurboHD Gold is much more expensive that absolute and only has added RSN and Big Ten if you are in Big Ten area. 

I am not sure about Direct, but do they have a $30 HD package that includes RSN?


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

epokopac said:


> The Multi Sports Pack (MSP) DOES include the BTN as long as you are:
> 
> 1 - Outside of the 8-state Big Ten region AND
> 2 - Subscribe to AT100+ (or higher) AND
> ...


That would be a problem if I have to subscribe to a AT100+ or higher package I would need the 250 package at $54.99 to get what I want and have now plus do you have to pay more for the locals and RSN including BTN $20.00 for the HD package another $5.99 for the DVR fee.
Wow forget it I pay $72.99 for that now with D*
AT250 need Versus $54.99
Locals with RSN BTN ???? is this included
DVR fee $5.99
HD gold $10.00
HD Plantinum $10.00 as I want NHL


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Can I just add Fox SportSouth a la carte to HD absolute?


Unfortunately, no. FSN South and SportsSouth are RSN's.

It sounds like February is when current Dish customers can get the Turbo packages and the RSNs.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

snowcat said:


> Unfortunately, no. FSN South and SportsSouth are RSN's.
> 
> It sounds like February is when current Dish customers can get the Turbo packages and the RSNs.


Would a new subscriber get the RSN's with the Turbo packages???


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

snowcat said:


> Unfortunately, no. FSN South and SportsSouth are RSN's.
> 
> It sounds like February is when current Dish customers can get the Turbo packages and the RSNs.


sportsouth is not an RSN. its the old turner south station, and is not available in the multi-sports pack.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> From the TurboHD announcement:


Do you have a link to this announcement in your post #17
As this says the Locals and RSN are included in the Turbo Packages.


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

brant said:


> sportsouth is not an RSN. its the old turner south station, and is not available in the multi-sports pack.


If I were a new Turbo HD customer, would I get it?

I would call it an RSN because it is just an exention of FSN South. Fox owns it.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

upnorth said:


> That would be a problem if I have to subscribe to a AT100+ or higher package I would need the 250 package at $54.99 to get what I want and have now plus do you have to pay more for the locals and RSN including BTN $20.00 for the HD package another $5.99 for the DVR fee.
> Wow forget it I pay $72.99 for that now with D*
> AT250 need Versus $54.99
> Locals with RSN BTN ???? is this included
> ...


Looks like the ONLY way to add the MSP (for now) is:

"DISH Network Multi-Sport Package

The DISH Network Multi-Sport Pack brings together the best regional collegiate and high school games from across the country. Get more football, basketball, and other top sports from the teams you love!

* Requires additional subscription to qualifying programming, including America's Top 100 Plus or higher, DishLATINO Dos or higher, America's Top 100 Plus with DishHD programming or higher. Blackout restrictions may apply."

Until perhaps February 2009 the above is the "constraint" that a MSP "addition" is following. :shrug:


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

snowcat said:


> If I were a new Turbo HD customer, would I get it?
> 
> I would call it an RSN because it is just an exention of FSN South. Fox owns it.


It "is" considered an RSN:

SportSouth CH 437 AT200+ (or higher)

Available in: Georgia, Mississippi, S. Carolina, Tennessee and sections of N. Carolina.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

brant said:


> sportsouth is not an RSN. its the old turner south station, and is not available in the multi-sports pack.


Sportssouth shows up under Turbo Sports package on Channel 437


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

it is listed under the turbo sports package because they have a game only HD feed, but its not in the RSN multi-sports pack because contractually it is not an RSN. i'm sure you can do a search here and read all about it.



> Georgia, Mississippi, S. Carolina, Tennessee and sections of N. Carolina.


that was turner south's coverage area; fox bought turner south, renamed it sport south. when they first bought it, the station logo would switch between sport south and turner south throughout the day.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

brant said:


> it is listed under the turbo sports package because they have a game only HD feed, but its not in the RSN multi-sports pack because contractually it is not an RSN. i'm sure you can do a search here and read all about it.
> 
> that was turner south's coverage area; fox bought turner south, renamed it sport south. when they first bought it, the station logo would switch between sport south and turner south throughout the day.


I would then call it a RSN then. Most of us are just looking for game only feeds, in HD from other markets or are old home markets. And since its included in the TurboSports in HD, it will fit what most want it for. Hopefully I can add the Turbo Sports to my package, intime for College Football season.


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> I would then call it a RSN then. Most of us are just looking for game only feeds, in HD from other markets or are old home markets. And since its included in the TurboSports in HD, it will fit what most want it for. Hopefully I can add the Turbo Sports to my package, intime for College Football season.


you're not going to get it in CA though. if it were an RSN you could through the multi-sports pack, but turner south was *ONLY* available to us listed in those states above unless something has changed that I don't know about.

edit: i guess you could technically say its an RSN, its just not available to anyone outside its region though; part of the turner south agreement.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

brant said:


> you're not going to get it in CA though. if it were an RSN you could through the multi-sports pack, but turner south was *ONLY* available to us listed in those states above unless something has changed that I don't know about.
> 
> edit: i guess you could technically say its an RSN, its just not available to anyone outside its region though; part of the turner south agreement.


Brant's response IS accurate. Consider it an RSN, but only available for "Southern consumption" even if you have the MSP and a blackout is NOT in place.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

Can I add the Multi Sports Pak to my HD Absolute?

Then I could get SportSouth and FSN South with no blackouts, right?


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Can I add the Multi Sports Pak to my HD Absolute?
> 
> Then I could get SportSouth and FSN South with no blackouts, right?


multi-sports pack is not available w/ dishHD.

sportsouth is not available in the multi-sports pack; only AT100 plus or higher.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe there is a contractual problem or something... because otherwise it is very goofy and has never made sense. I, and many others, would be willing to pay the $5 or whatever for multisport to add to Dish HD Absolute to get our RSN in HD as well as the others + BTN... so they are losing $5 per month from a bunch of folks.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

I could see it while Absolute was available to everyone that they would restrict it as maybe they figure too many people would switch to it. Now that it is no longer available to subscribe to, they could offer it to those that already have Absolute and not have people switching. 

If nothing else, they should allow Absolute subscribers to change to TurboHD Gold + Platinum. Yeah, I know, that would be a big $$$$ increase but it would give the option of the RSNs and put the Absolute subscribers in line with their current offerings. Better then no option to get the RSNs.


----------

